
Illustrated Cross-Sections of Major Train Stations in Tokyo - coloneltcb
http://www.spoon-tamago.com/2016/06/27/illustrated-cross-sections-of-major-train-stations-in-tokyo-by-tomoyuki-tanaka/
======
mc32
Three quarters of a million people going through Shinjuku, 200 exits. That's
an amazing feat of urban planning... Great renderings. Some of the passages
have quite low ceilings, a testament to its age and usefulness --it's not like
they have the space to redesign them.

Lots of people zooming by each other. Busy to get to work and then, tired and
just wanting to get home.

------
getoj
Note that these are from 2005, and both the stations pictured have had quite
major renovations since then - Shinjuku has a big new southern annex that
would be in the bottom right of this picture, and Shibuya had a platform
ripped out of the SE side and moved underground.

~~~
jpatokal
Several platforms: they basically ripped out the terminus of the Tokyu Toyoko
line and moved it underground to connect to a newly built subway line, with
the actual changeover carried out overnight in _4 hours_ between the last and
first trains. An astonishing piece of engineering.

[https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=s__ysTCD1wo](https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=s__ysTCD1wo)

------
lmm
People might like
[http://stations.aeracode.org/](http://stations.aeracode.org/) (3D models of
London Underground stations).

